# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  (الدواوين) بين النفاق والإتفاق..

## هدوء عاصف

هدوء عاصف – منتديات الحصن
شباب وصبايا مساء الخير
موضوع (الدواوين) موضوع شائك ومحيّر، فتلك العادة الغريبة تلقى رواجـــــــا كبيرا، فماذا تعرفون عنها؟
صدقوني أنني صعقت عندما بحثت في الصحف والمجلات عن موضوع واحد ينتقد هذه العادة المنتشرة فلم أجد، وبحثت في الإنترنت فوجدت مواقع كثيرة تتحدث عن (الدواوين) أو (لغة الدواوين) ولا يوجد موضوع واحد ينتقد فئة "الديونجية"!!
أتمنى أن أوفّق في وضعكم في صورة المعنى الحقيقي للـ"الديونجية".. وموضوعي قابل للنقد والتعديل وأتقبل منكم كل ردودكم على الرحب والسعة








ما هي (الدواوين)؟
الدواوين أو "الديونجية" صرعة قديمة جديدة من تلك الصرعـــــات التي تظهر في بلدنا بين الحين والآخر، و "الديونجية" هي الصفة العائدة على أولئك الأشخاص الذين يتقنون المخاطبة والتصرف والتعامل بطريقة الدواوين.. وكلمة دواوين لا تدل على معنى محدد ولا على يستدل منها على صفات الأشخاص، أي انها غير مبنية على قاعدة محددة ، ومن إبتكرهـــا يفتقد في الأصل الى مرجعية ثابتة، فقد ظهرت في الشوارع والأنحاء وهي تختلف من مكان لآخر رغم أن بعض روادهـــــا هم من المثقفين!!





من هم "الديونجية"؟
هم شباب فقط!! او أشخاص! وهنا أركز على عدم إضافة أي صفة لتلك المجموعة. يعني ذلك أن "الديونجية" هم شباب او مجموعة من الشخوص في مجتمعنا، لا ينتمون الى جماعة معينة ولا يمثلون منطقة او ناحية او مكان ما، فهم موجودون في كل مكان، وأيضا، من المهم الإشارة الى أن "الديونجية" ليسوا من الفقراء او ذوي الطبقات المتوسطة او أي من طبقات المجتمع، إنهم بإختصـــــار في كل مكان.






ما هي صفات "الديونجية"؟
لست هنا بصدد ذكر صفاتهم التي تتردد على ألسنتهم، فهم ينعتون انفسهم دائما بأنهم "قبضايات" ولا يسكتون على الظلم ويستردون حقوقهم ولهم ما يشاؤون من افعالهم ولا أحد يحاسبهم، كما وان لهم شروطـــــا (مخزية) في شكل "الديونجي"، كاللباس مثلا وطريقة الكلام ولبس السلاسل وشرب المخدرات وممارسة الدعارة وقدرته على صد الطرف الخصم بالشتائم أولا ومن ثم بإستعمال انواع الأسلحة ثانيا.. وطبعا يختلف كل "ديونجي" عن الآخر حسب منطقتة ورؤيته.. ولهم أماكن تجمع خاصة، قد تكون مناطق سكر وعربدة ومخدرات، وقد يكونون مثقفين أو أبناء عائلات كبرى، اصبحوا كذلك لمجرد الهواية والممارسة لهذه العادة الغريبة، وهذا يدحض فكرة أن (الدواوين) جائت من جراء الفقر والبطالة. إذن، هم خارجون على القانون، أو لهم قانونهم الخاص والذي يكفل لهم انهم الأقوى دائما.


كيف يروج "الديونجية" لأنفسهم؟
هنا مربط الفرس.. فالغريب العجيب انهم يروجون لأنفسهم بوسائل شتى وقوية ولها تأثيرها ولا يحاسبهم اي فرد او جهة! .. حتى وأن الإعلام يظهر "الديونجية" على انهم فئة مجتمعية موجودة ولها وزنها، وأن لهم لغة خاصة حتى!.. وبين الحين والآخر تنتشر عند الشباب تلك المقاطع الفاسقة (الكوميدية على رأيهم) لبعض "الديونجية" وهم يشتمون ويسبون الذات أحيانا، ولا من محاسب.. الطامة الكبرى والتي تحتاج لموضوع مستقل هي أغاني "الديونجية".. فهم لديهم فنّانون!! ويتقنون غناء (الراب) تلك الألحان الغربية التي توجه عادة في صد الخصم وانتقاد المسؤولين و(الكبــــــار).







"الديونجية" يتقنون الـــــــراب!!؟
نعم ويجيدون فن الشتم والسب! لا بد وان سمع احد منكم واحدة من تلك الأغاني التي يغنيها "الديونجية".. وهي بمعظمها تحتوي على الشتم والسب والقذف والألفاظ المخزية الفاسقية والتي تدعو احيانا للعنصرية والتطرف و"الزعرنة" إضافة لسب الذات والدين والرسل. حسنــــــا.. تلك الأغاني أين تتم صناعتها؟ حتما في استوديوهات، وتوزع على الشباب بالمجان وتتداول بينهم بسرعة، وهي منتشرة عبر مواقع مختلفة خاصة بهم تحت مسميات مختلفة، كلها تروج للـ"ديونجية". وأصبح غناء الراب في الاردن وبعض الدول العربية منتشرا بشكل واضح، فالخطأ ليس بفن الراب نفسه، بل بتلك الفئة التي تستخدم الفن لغرض التسلية السخيفة وسب وشتم الناس والنطق بألفاظ مقيتة وماجنة.






أين السلطــــــات عنهم؟
ليس سؤالا صعبا، فالسلطات دائما هي الضيف الحاضر الغائب، فلم لا تحاسب من يروج لتلك السخافات وينشرها؟ اين السلطات عن تلك القنوات الفضائية التي تبث بعضا من اغانيهم وتعتز بأن (الزرقا ستـــــــي) فيها رجال (سكّـيــــــــرة) لا يقدر عليهم أحد؟ او ببث أغنية تصف "لحم بنات الجامعة"؟ ينظر المشاهد المتغرب الى قناة اردنية تبث الاغاني الوطنية فيشتاق للوطن، ثم تجدها تذكّـــر بـ"الديونجية" فيكره العودة اليه.. نتقن هنا في الأردن فن العزف المنفرد والغناء خارج السرب، أصبح غناء الراب حرفة اردنية بإمتياز على لســــــان شباب ساقطين.




ما واجبنــــــــا نحن لمواجهة "الديونجية"؟
1.	ألا نتداول أغانيهم ولا مقاطعهم الفاسقة
2.	ألا نقلدهم سواء بالكلام او الفعل او اللباس
3.	أن يفهم القائمون على محطات البث أن "الديونجية" هي عادة ماجنة ساقطة لا يجب الإشارة إليها بل ومحاصرتها إن أمكن
4.	أن تقوم السلطات ذات العلاقة بكشف تلك الأستوديوهات التي تروج أغانيهم
5.	أن تقوم السلطات بفضح أماكن تجمعهم وإقامتهم ومحاسبتهم
6.	أن تحاسب السلطات كل من يسيء الأدب العام حتى يكون فيه عبرة للغير
7.	أن يفهم المواطن الاردني أن "الديونجية" ليس لها مكان في المجتمع فالمواطن ان لم يكن "نشميــــــا متفقــــــــا" فسيكون "ديونجيا منافقــــــــا"



واخيرا تقبلوا تحياتي وانا جاهز للنقد
احبكم في الله

----------


## شذى البنفسج

رااااااااااااااااائع حماده
وهاي الفئة منتشرة كتير عنا للاسف
بكفرو وبتلفظو الفاظ وسخة وغير اللبس اللي بخزي وفيو تشبه بالنساء 
انا برأيي هاي الفئة لازمها علاج نفسي والمجتمع بدوره يوعيهم ويمنعهم من هيك تصرفات لازمهم وعي لانهم بكونو بعيدين عن الدين والالتزام..
موضوع مهم جدا برأيي 
شكرا كتييييييييير  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

همه كمان منتشرين مش بس بمجتمعنا وين ما تروح وعلى التلفزيون بظهرو كتير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

يسعدني دائما مرور المتميزوووووووون  :Smile: 
شكرا شذى .. وبدي الكل يتفاعل مع الموضوع هاي فئة منتشرة كتير للأسف، وللأسف مرحب فيها ليش؟؟[align=center][/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15): 
حابه اسمع الاراء

----------


## saousana

[align=center]اولا احلا اشي انه ما في بنات دواوين .. الا المرحومة لبنى 
اسألو خالد عنها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

موضوع متميز هدوء [/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اه لبنى يالي ماتت قتل؟؟؟
احكيلنا خالد عنها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]اكيد يا شذى هاد مرض صار وشبابنا بركضوا وراه، هون بيجي دور المؤسسات والحكومة، ليش برضوا عن الأعمال المخزية اللي بتطلع عنهم، يجب ملاحقة اصحاب الاستوديوهات اللي بتسجل اغانيهم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يا شباب ملاحظة
ما تذكروا اسماء مدن او عائلات او اي جهة مهما تكون انا قلتلكم الدواوين ما الها ارض ومكان هي موجودة بكل مكان

----------


## شذى البنفسج

هاد منظر بني ادم؟؟؟
اش مخزي وبقرف

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]منظر مشابه شفته بعيني بمجمع رغدان ...

----------


## saousana

> [align=center][/align]يا شباب ملاحظة
> ما تذكروا اسماء مدن او عائلات او اي جهة مهما تكون انا قلتلكم الدواوين ما الها ارض ومكان هي موجودة بكل مكان


مفهوم مفهوم 
بس انا انتبهت انه في التعريف انه الدواوين ما فيها بنات 
ولبنى هاي شخصية حقيقة كانت موجودة .. قائدة عصابة في الزرقا 
وانقتلت في هوشة 
وكتبو عنها في الجرايد

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انا سمعت عن لبنى انها كانت كنترول باص وكانت الدنيا كلها تفكرها شب مش بنت..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مفهوم مفهوم 
> بس انا انتبهت انه في التعريف انه الدواوين ما فيها بنات 
> ولبنى هاي شخصية حقيقة كانت موجودة .. قائدة عصابة في الزرقا 
> وانقتلت في هوشة 
> وكتبو عنها في الجرايد




كلامك صحيح
شكرا كتييييييييير لتفهمك  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]ههههههه في وحده بحارتنا كانت نفس الشي  :Icon4: 

[align=center][/align]الله يجيرنـــــــــــا

----------


## saousana

> انا سمعت عن لبنى انها كانت كنترول باص وكانت الدنيا كلها تفكرها شب مش بنت..


كانو الشباب يخافو منها 
انا عمري ما شفتها وجها لوجه 
بس ماما بتحكيلي شخصية مرعبة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> كانو الشباب يخافو منها 
> انا عمري ما شفتها وجها لوجه 
> بس ماما بتحكيلي شخصية مرعبة


هاي النوعيـــــــــــات من الناس من وين جابت هالأفكــــــــار؟؟ لا تحكولي من الفقر وقلة الشغل في أفكــــــــار وصرعات بتنزل من وقت لآخر ...

----------


## شذى البنفسج

صحيح وتقليد اعمى للشعوب الاجنبية

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]سبحان الله حتى التقليد ما بنعرف نقلّد!!!

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اسأل خالد   :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]شو صقر سلااااااااااااااااامات .. لبنى ما غيرها هههههههه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
الدواوين هذول ناس بفكرو حالهم ملوك الحياه ليش بعرفش

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الله يرحمها

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]ملوك؟ والله بفكروا حالهم كل اشي، بس يا جماعة بتصدقوا ما لقيت خبر اردني واحد بنتقد هالفكرة ليش طيب؟؟؟ يعني مبسوطين عليهم؟ بفتخروا فيهم؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]اخواني قد لا أتواجد غدا لظروف خاصة
سأبلغكم تحياتي مع شذى الخطيب
أراكم على خير  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مع السلامة قرابة 
سلم

----------


## saousana

> مين لبنى


 اسأل خالد عنها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*أحد المواضيع اللي طرحتها في بدايات دخولي للمنتدى ..*

*F5*

----------


## دموع الغصون

بمجتمعاتنا العربية و الإسلامية يواجه الكثير من أبنائها تحديات وصعوبات على مر الزمان ومختلف الأحوال الإجتماعية و الإقتصادية وتختلف طرق مواجهة الظروف من حال لحال ومن شخص لآخر ومن مجتمع لآخر 
الكثير يضن بأن الدواوين او الديونجي هو الأزعر أو أو أو مع اختلاف المسميات والأفكار 
ولكن بمنظوري الخاص الديونجي 
هي مجرد حركات للفت الإنتباه ليكون فشل بإطار جديد و أكسسوارات للفشل 
فشل من ماذا وماهو السبب 
إن الشباب العربي يحمل في داخله طاقات كامنة بحاجة إلى إخراجها وتفجيرها ولكن لسوء الأوضاع و صعوبة سبل العيش تختلف طرق افراغ هذه الطاقات والديونجي طريقة سلبية لتعبير عن الفشل 
ويرجع الفشل إلى الأسباب التالية 
1. البعد عن الدين والفراغ الروحي و الفراغ الإجتماعي 
2. وقت الفراغ و قلة التوجيه والوعي و الإنحلال الأخلاقي و الأسري 
3. غياب القدوة الحسنة أو سوء اختيار القدوة الحسنة والصديق السيء
4. التلقليد الأعمى بكافة أشكاله ومحاولة اثبات الذات بحركات أقرب ما تكون إلى تلاشي الشخصية وتحويله إلى إمعة خاضع لأوامر من يقومون باتابعه 
الشباب ركن مهم في بناء وقوة المجتمعات، حيث تبرز أهميتهم كمدخل أساسي في عملية التنمية وذلك من خلال تطوير البناء الإجتماعي والسياسي والاقتصادي للمجتمع، ذلك بما يتميزوا به من مقدرة عالية على الإبداع والابتكار والقيادة في ظل الظروف الصعبة التي يعيشونها.
ففي النظر الى مكونات المجتمعات العربية نجد أن عنصر الشباب يشكل الأغلبية من الفئات الأخرى الموجودة، الأمر الذي يدفع نحو التأكيد على أهميتهم في خلق وبناء مجتمعات حديثة بعيدأ عن الإختلالات العديدة الموجودة في المجتمع العربي، كون ضعف البنية السياسية والاقتصادية قد خلقت فجوة كبيرة انعكست آثارها على الحياة الاجتماعية مما أوجدت معه مشاكل مختلفة، دفعت نحو حالة من عدم الاستقرار.
ان التطور الكبير الذي شهده العالم في العقد الأخير من القرن العشرين، وظهور العولمة والسيطرة الأحادية القوة من قبل الدول العظمى ، وانتشار الأزمات المختلفة، قد أثرت بشكل كبير على الدول العربية، الأمر الذي خلق معه مشاكل لدى الشباب العربي، من ابرزها التقليد الأعمى للغرب 
تجتمع هذه الفئة ضمن اهتمامات مشتركة وأفكار متقاربة لتحاول أثبات ذاتها وتعويض النقص بمظاهر تكون بنظرهم تفوق كل المجتمعات وينظروا إلى المجتمع نظرة فوقيه وهذا ناتج عن ضعف شخصيتهم و فراغ عقولهم 
هدوء 
أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
كم هم شبابنا بحاجة إلى مرشد وناصح وموجه لهم ليكون منارة علم لهم 
أعتذر على الإطالة في رأيي 
ودي وشذى وردي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بمجتمعاتنا العربية و الإسلامية يواجه الكثير من أبنائها تحديات وصعوبات على مر الزمان ومختلف الأحوال الإجتماعية و الإقتصادية وتختلف طرق مواجهة الظروف من حال لحال ومن شخص لآخر ومن مجتمع لآخر 
> الكثير يضن بأن الدواوين او الديونجي هو الأزعر أو أو أو مع اختلاف المسميات والأفكار 
> ولكن بمنظوري الخاص الديونجي 
> هي مجرد حركات للفت الإنتباه ليكون فشل بإطار جديد و أكسسوارات للفشل 
> فشل من ماذا وماهو السبب 
> إن الشباب العربي يحمل في داخله طاقات كامنة بحاجة إلى إخراجها وتفجيرها ولكن لسوء الأوضاع و صعوبة سبل العيش تختلف طرق افراغ هذه الطاقات والديونجي طريقة سلبية لتعبير عن الفشل 
> ويرجع الفشل إلى الأسباب التالية 
> 1. البعد عن الدين والفراغ الروحي و الفراغ الإجتماعي 
> 2. وقت الفراغ و قلة التوجيه والوعي و الإنحلال الأخلاقي و الأسري 
> ...



*
**كم كان جميلاً ردّك الذي يستحق ان يكون موضوعاً مستقلاً ، وخاصّة النقطة الثالثة التي تتحدث عن "القدوة الحسنة" ورفاق السوء ، فعلاً فهذه تُعدّ "سيّدة الآفات"!
أشكركِ اختي الكريمة من أعماق قلبي ونفَع الله بكِ ..
هدى الله شبابنا الى ما يحبّه ويرضاه ..*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هدول فئة مُتخلفة بـ صراحة لا دين ولا تاريخ ولا شغل ياخدوو منو مصاري

وقاحة وقلة ادب وفساقة وانا ضدها بـ أي شكل من الاشكال

----------

